# LLave de grifa



## MVPXXL

Se trata de una llave muy usada en fontanería, es regulable, se llama llave de grifa, ¿alguien sabe cómo se dice en inglés?


----------



## Manuel Herman

Stillson wrench, también es conocida como pipe wrench o tube wrench, tal vez estas dos últimas sean más comunes


----------



## Carrie2

"LLave (inglesa)" es "spanner", y si ésta es regulable será "adjustable spanner". 

Lo de "de grifa" me deja un poco confusa. Entiendo que "llave de grifa" es el término, pero no entiendo lo que aporta la palabra "grifa" ni si es diferente de la palabra "grifo". En el diccionario WR pone que grifa significa marijuana... Bueno, ¡supongo que he encontrado los límites de mi vocabulario es castellano!   

En todo caso, la traducción que sugiero es "adjustable spanner". Espero haberte ayudado un poquito.


----------



## Carrie2

Veo que mientras estaba escribiendo mi primer mensaje Manuel Herman sugirió otra traducción mucho más profesional.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Lo de "grifa" realmente es algo que desconcierta. Creo que viene de la declinación en latín para "grifo", "grifa" sería el nominativo neutro plural, es decir, que haría referencia a todo el conjunto de grifos, por lo que una llave de grifa sería "una llave para cualquier grifo", o para grifos en general. 

La confusión viene tanto por el nulo uso de "grifa" como por su uso en el argot de la droga, en el que grifa sería "hachís".

Realmente no estoy seguro de esta explicación, pero puede ser adecuada.


----------



## Carrie2

Manuel, muchas gracias por tu explicación de "grifa" y el género neutro en latín, lo has explicado muy bien y he encontrado casos semejantes antes. Dices que no estás seguro de la explicación, pero en todo caso es muy interesante. De nuevo gracias.


----------



## MVPXXL

"Pipe wrench", sin duda era lo que estaba buscando.
¡¡¡¡Gracias Manuel!!!! (y también a Carrie2 por intentarlo)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para los que parecen desconcertados por la *llave de grifa* les diré que, muy probablemente, se le cogió prestado el nombre a la herramienta francesa *"clé à griffes",* que quiere decir llave de garras, muy utilizada para apretar o aflojar tubos de acero (a lo bestia).
Aquí os dejo una de muestra.
saludos


----------



## MVPXXL

Merçi Victor tu est très gentile.
(seguro que lo he escrito mal, eso, que eres muy amable)


----------



## speedier

Does anyone know the English name for the metal bars shown below, which I don't think we use in the UK, unlike the adjustable stillson wrenches (UK)/pipe wrenches (US):

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...Sa0QWVvoH4Dg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1821&bih=889

Thanks in advance.  Oh, you'll see that the tool is known simply as a "grifa".


----------



## Mastoc

Perhaps it has more than one name, but one of them is "valve wheel wrench"


----------



## speedier

Mastoc said:


> Perhaps it has more than one name, but one of them is "valve wheel wrench"



Thanks very much indeed for that Mastoc.  Looking at them though, don't the "jaws" of the "grifas" seem smaller than those used for turning valve wheels?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...A&biw=1821&bih=889&sei=fku6UNDdB6eW0QX37oDICQ


----------



## Mastoc

At least in my country, we use the term grifa to designate any fixed wrench of any size that are mainly used for bending contruction iron bars and for turning 
valve wheels.
Maybe the term you are looking for is "iron bending bar".


----------



## speedier

Mastoc said:


> At least in my country, we use the term grifa to designate any fixed wrench of any size that are mainly used for bending contruction iron bars and for turning valve wheels.  Maybe the term you are looking for is "iron bending bar".



That's very helpful, which makes me think that perhaps "wrench", might be the best translation for "grifa".  Thanks again Mastoc.


----------

